# Τι σχέση έχει το αβοκάντο με το σαλέπι;



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

Υπάρχουν χίλιες μύριες γουστόζικες ιστορίες στις διαδρομές των λέξεων, και την αμέσως παρακάτω δεν την αναφέρουν τα ελληνικά λεξικά — όχι λόγω σεμνοτυφίας, ελπίζω. Έχει να κάνει με το αβοκάντο, εκείνο το φρούτο των τροπικών, που αναρωτιέται κανείς γιατί το λένε «δικηγόρο».

_*Avocado*_ στα ισπανικά ήταν ο δικηγόρος (σήμερα η λέξη έχει γίνει _abogado_) — _avocat_ στα γαλλικά, _advocate_ στα αγγλικά (και _devil’s advocate_, ο συνήγορος του διαβόλου). Στη γλώσσα ναχουάτλ των Αζτέκων το φρούτο της ιστορίας μας προφερόταν _αχουακάτλ_ ή κάπως έτσι. Οι Ισπανοί του Μεξικού το έκαναν _αγκουακάτε_ και έτσι το λένε ακόμα το φρούτο στα ισπανικά: _aguacate_. Άλλοι ισπανόφωνοι ωστόσο το κατάντησαν _αβοκάδο_, επειδή αυτή τη λέξη τούς θύμιζε η προφορά, οπότε τώρα όλος ο κόσμος λέει το φρούτο *αβοκάντο* και μόνο οι Ισπανοί το λένε _aguacate_! Πάντως, στη γλώσσα των Αζτέκων δεν σήμαινε κάτι σε σχέση με δικηγόρο αλλά αυτό που θυμίζει το σχήμα του και που βρίσκεται στο έτυμον της δικής μας ορχιδέας.





Περίπου δικής μας, γιατί δικός μας είναι ο _όρχις_ και η διαδρομή είναι _όρχις_ > λατ. _orchis_ > νεολατ. _orchidea_ > γαλλ. _orchidée_ > ελλ. _ορχιδέα_.





Στην ορχιδέα το σχήμα εντοπίζεται στη ρίζα («radice testiculis simili», έγραφε ο Πλίνιος, και αμέσως αποπάνω βλέπετε τι εννοούσε), στους κόνδυλους, γι’ αυτό ονομάστηκε και _σερνικοβότανο_. Η ορχιδέα λεγόταν και *σαλέπι*· τώρα σαλέπι είναι μόνο το ρόφημα από τη αποξηραμένη και τριμμένη ρίζα της ορχιδέας (το παίρνεις και σε φακελάκια σήμερα, δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνεις για σαλεπιτζίδικο). Όπως διαβάζω, λοιπόν, και το σαλέπι βγαίνει από μια αραβική φράση για τα «αμελέτητα» της αλεπούς. 

Λέει πάντως η Wikipedia στο *salep*:

*Salep* (Turkish: _salep_, from Arabic: سحلب saḥlab‎, Azerbaijani: _səhləb_, Hebrew: סַ‏חְלֱבּ‎, Greek: σαλέπι salepi, Macedonian: салеп) refers to both the orchid as well as to the salep drink. It is a flour made from grinding the dried tubers of _Orchis mascula_, _Orchis militaris_ and related species of orchids, which contain a nutritious starch-like polysaccharide called glucomannan (Σνίκελ: γλυκομανάνη).

*Etymology: *It has been claimed that the name _salep_ comes from the Arabic expression _ḥasyu al-tha`lab_ "fox testicles"—a graphic description of the appearance of orchid tubers; compare the classical Greek word ὄρχις, which means both “testicle” and “orchid” (and is of course the etymon of the English word). However, it appears more likely that the Turkish name comes directly from the Arabic name _saḥlab‎_ for both the orchid and this drink. The similarity in appearance to testes naturally accounts for salep being considered an aphrodisiac.​
Το συνημμένο αφιέρωμα στο σαλέπι το βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο και είναι από κάποιο περιοδικό και να ’ναι καλά οι άνθρωποι που το έγραψαν και που δεν θα έχουν αντίρρηση που το κόλλησα κι εδώ. Αλλά δεν θα ήταν σωστό να κλείσω αυτή την ιστορία χωρίς να αναφερθώ και στο μοσχοβόλημα. Αυτά που έχουν ωραία μυρωδιά μοσχοβολούν και μοσχομυρίζουν. Στα μπαχαρικά με έντονη μυρωδιά ανήκουν το μοσχοκάρυδο αλλά και το μοσχοκάρφι του γαρίφαλου. Θυμιάζουμε με μοσχολίβανο και πλενόμαστε με μοσχοσάπουνο. Μοσχάτος είναι ο ευωδιαστός και μοσχάτο το κρασοστάφυλο με την αρωματική γεύση (και από αμπελώνες μοσχάτου πήρε το όνομά του ο δήμος του Μοσχάτου). Μοσχαναθρεμμένος είναι όποιος μεγαλώνει με αγάπη και περιποίηση και μοσχοπουλημένο ό,τι έχει πιάσει καλή τιμή. Στη βάση αυτών και πολλών άλλων λέξεων βρίσκεται ο *μόσχος*, που δεν είναι όμως το μοσχάρι. Ο μόσχος ο σιτευτός δεν έχει σχέση με τον μόσχο που μυρίζει και που λένε οι μανάδες στα μωράκια όταν ρεύονται: μόσχος το μωρό μου, μόσχος και γαρίφαλα, μόσχος και κανέλα!




Ο μόσχος που μυρίζει (στα αγγλικά _musk_) είναι μια λιπαρή αρωματική ουσία που χρησιμοποιείται στην αρωματοποιία και την παίρνουμε από τον μοσχοφόρο μόσχο (musk deer, _Μoschus moschiferus_), ένα ακέρατο ελαφάκι της Ασίας. Κάτω από το δέρμα της κοιλιάς του, κοντά στον αφαλό, το αρσενικό ελαφάκι έχει έναν αδένα (musk gland) σε μέγεθος δαμάσκηνου, που περιέχει 30 περίπου γραμμάρια ενός καστανόχρωμου εκκρίματος («most likely used to attract mates», διαβάζω στη Wikipedia) που μας δίνει τον περιζήτητο μόσχο. Στα αρχαία ελληνικά, μόσχος ήταν μόνο το μοσχάρι και με τη σημασία της αρωματικής ουσίας κυκλοφόρησε η λέξη γύρω στον 6ο αιώνα μ.Χ. Στη _Χριστιανική Τοπογραφία_ του, στο 11ο βιβλίο, ο Κοσμάς ο Ινδικοπλεύστης γράφει:

ΜΟΣΧΟΣ: Το δε μικρόν ζώον εστιν ο μόσχος· καλούσι δε αυτό τη ιδία διαλέκτω οι εγχώριοι _Καστούρι_· διώκοντες δε αυτό τοξεύουσι, και το συναγόμενον αίμα περί τον ομφαλόν δεσμεύοντες αποκόπτουσι. Τούτο γαρ εστι το μέρος αυτού το ευώδες, τουτέστιν, ο παρ’ ημών λεγόμενος μόσχος· το δε λοιπόν αυτού σώμα έξω ρίπτουσιν.​
Ο Κοσμάς είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση, αξίζει δικό του νήμα (εδώ βλέπω ότι ο Καββαδίας τού έχει γράψει ποίημα: «Τριγυριστής της Ινδικής στα νιάτα του ο Κοσμάς» — μα, από πού είν' αυτό;), αλλά ας μη δίνουμε βάση στις λεπτομέρειες των αφηγήσεών του: ήθελε σώνει και καλά να αποδείξει ότι η γη είναι επίπεδη. Και το ζώο που περιγράφει μετά τον μόσχο είναι ο μονόκερος (αν και λέει «Τούτο το ζώον καλείται μονόκερως, ουκ εθεασάμην δε αυτό»). Τέλος πάντων, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, μπορεί να προσφερθεί να γράψει νήμα για τον Κοσμά και θα πάρει δωρεάν μια _Τοπογραφία_.

Όπως όμως ήδη είπα, αυτός ο μόσχος δεν έχει ετυμολογική σχέση με το αρχαιοελληνικό μοσχάρι. Πήραμε τη λέξη από τα περσικά και οι Πέρσες από τα σανσκριτικά. Γράφει στη Wikipedia:

The etymology of the name _musk_, originating from Sanskrit _muṣká_ via Middle Persian _mušk_, Late Greek _μόσχος_ (_moschos_), Late Latin _muscus_, Middle French _musc_ and Middle English _muske_, hints at its trade route.​
Τι σημαίνει το σανσκριτικό _muṣká_; Σας αφήνω να το φανταστείτε. Γιατί άλλωστε ο μόσχος να κάνει παρέα στο ίδιο νήμα με το αβοκάντο και το σαλέπι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

Ο μόσχος, όπως τον σκιτσάρισε ο Κοσμάς ο Ινδικοπλεύστης στην _Χριστιανική Τοπογραφία_ του, και το ποίημα που του έγραψε ο Καββαδίας, που το αντιγράφω εδώ και περιμένω να μας διαβεβαιώσει κάποιος ότι είναι δικό του και σε ποιο βιβλίο του βρίσκεται.





*Κοσμά του Ινδικοπλεύστη*

Τριγυριστής της Ινδικής στα νιάτα του ο Κοσμάς,
πίστεψε στα γεράματα πως θα καλογερέψει.
Κυρά θαλασσοθάνατη, στα χέρια του έχεις ρέψει,
που στα στερνά τα μάρανε το αλέτρι κι ο κασμάς.

Όπου έφτασες, κάθε χρονιά θερίζουν τρεις φορές.
Την Ταπροβάνη εδιάλεξες κι είχες καιρό ποδίσει.
Τώρα μασάς αμύγδαλα και προσφορές ξερές,
και το λιβάνι οσμίζεσαι που μοιάζει με χασίσι.

Εκεί, Ταμίλες χαμηλές που εμύριζαν βαριά,
Σιγκαλινές με στήθη ορθά, τριγύρω σου λεφούσια.
Εδώ λυγίζεις το κορμί με τ' αχαμνά μεριά
και προσκυνάς τη Δέσποινα τη Γαλακτοτροφούσα.

Πήγες εκεί που εδίδασκε το πράσινο πουλί,
όπου της μάγισσας ο γιος θ' αντάμωνε το στόλο.
Έλυνε κείνος με σπαθί όσα η γραφή διαλεί.
Μα εσύ ξηγάς τα αινίγματα καινούργιων Αποστόλων.

Μπροστά του τρεις ελέφαντες ντυμένοι στα χρυσά,
όξω απ' του Βούδα τη σπηλιά, ψηλά στην Κουρνεβάλα.
Τώρα σκοντάφτεις, Γέροντα, στου δρόμου τα μισά
και πας για να λειτουργηθείς σε γάιδαρο καβάλα.

Μαζεύει ο ναύτης τον παρά κουκί με το κουκί
και πολεμά σε ψήλωμα να στήσει το αγκωνάρι.
Άλλοι σαλπάρουν Αύγουστο για Νότιο Σινική
και το γλεντάν στο Βοθνικό, Δεκέμβρη και Γενάρη.

Όταν πιστεύω θάλασσα μονάχα και βυθό
και προσκυνάω για κόνισμα έναν παλιό αστρολάβο,
πες μου, στην άγια πίστη σου, πώς να προσευχηθώ;
σε ποιον να ξομολογηθώ και πού να μεταλάβω;

Ο Θεός είναι πανάγαθος, Κοσμά, και συχωρά,
όμως γδικιέται αμείλιχτος ο γέρο-Ποσειδώνας.
Το 'δανε λένε βουτηχτές: του σαλαχιού η ουρά
να γαργαλάει στα χαμηλά, τα χείλια της στρειδώνας.

Νίκος Καββαδίας​


----------



## sarant (Jul 7, 2010)

Θαυμάσιο κείμενο, αποκαλύπτομαι! Είχα σκοπό να γράψω για ορχιδέα και σαλέπι, με πρόλαβες ;)

Κάπως έτσι λέγεται και η Ur-φατσούλα :-
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/dog's bollocks.html


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 7, 2010)

Το ποίημα του Καββαδία για τον Κοσμά τον Ινδικοπλεύστη είναι από το _Τραβέρσο_ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Διαδικτυακώς, το είχε δημοσιεύσει και ο φίλος Γρηγόρης στους "Κυνοκέφαλους" (http://kynokefaloi.blogspot.com/2009/12/blog-post.html). Περισσότερα θα μπορούσε να μας πει κι ο Μαρίνος όταν με το καλό περάσει από δω.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 7, 2010)

Περισσότερα τι να πω; Ναι, είχα γράψει κι εγώ ένα ανθολόγιο του Κοσμά: http://dytistonniptiron.wordpress.com/2009/03/20/kosmasindikopleustis/

Θυμάμαι πάντως ότι είχα συναντήσει την ακριβή ονομασία του σαλεπιού ως _όρχις ο γραπτός_. Είχα φτιάξει και ένα σχετικό λογοπαίγνιο που κυκλοφόρησε λίγο στην παρέα μου της Θεσσαλονίκης.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 7, 2010)

Α ναι, και το ποίημα είναι όντως από το _Τραβέρσο_, καλά θυμάται ο Ρογήρος. Γραμμένο, βλέπω, το 1967 στο s/s Apollonia.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ, να 'στε καλά και πάντα δυνατή να σας κρατά ο Θεός τη μνήμη σας. Έκανα και τις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις στο ποίημα και τώρα είναι τζιτζί.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 7, 2010)

Ωραίο και μοσχοβολιστό το άρθρο nickel.
Αν θέλεις να κρατήσεις την ισορροπία των φύλων μπορείς να πας από την ρίζα στον καρπό.

από _wiktionary_

Vanilla : 1. Any tropical, climbing *orchid *of the genus Vanilla (especially Vanilla planifolia), bearing podlike fruit yielding an extract used in flavoring food or in perfumes.
2. The fruit or bean of this *orchid*.


και vanilla < vainilla (ισπανικά) < vaina (ισπανικά) < vagina (λατινικά)


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

Υπέροχο! Είναι και η μοναδική λέξη με τέτοια καταγωγή. Έκανε μάλιστα τον Πάπυρο να λέει ότι η βανίλια ανήκει στην τάξη Γύνανδρα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2010)

Πω, πω, κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι τα μωρά τα αποκαλούν μοσχάρια όταν ρεύονται, γιατί, ξέρω γω; Μπορεί τα μοσχάρια να κάνουν παρόμοιο θόρυβο (μη βαράτε, δεν ξέρω από ζώα). 

Πολύ ενημερωτικό το υπόλοιπο, μου έλυσε την απορία με τι μοιάζει το ζώο αυτό με την γλυκιά μυρωδιά (την οποία παρόλο που βρίσκω ευχάριστη, τη βρίσκω επίσης και πολυχρησιμοποιημένη στην αρωματοποιία, αν και πλέον χρησιμοποιούν συνθετική ουσία). Καστούρι πάντως είναι το όνομα ενός ινδικού εστιατορίου κοντά στο ποτάμι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Σερνικοβότανο λέγεται και ο μανδραγόρας (mandrake, _Mandragora officinarum_), που όμως δεν έχει σχέση με το σαλέπι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σερνικοβότανο λέγεται και ο μανδραγόρας (mandrake, _Mandragora officinarum_), που όμως δεν έχει σχέση με το σαλέπι.



Έχει όμως άμεση σχέση, έστω στις λαϊκές δοξασίες περασμένων εποχών, με το έτυμο που κυριαρχεί στο νήμα και το σχήμα που το χαρακτηρίζει. Από ένα νήμα που ασχολείται με το πόσο χοντρό κλαδί κάνει η ξινομηλιά, και άλλα κρεμαστάρια: 



daeman said:


> Όταν τινάζεται ο κρεμασμένος την ώρα που ξεψυχά, άσχετα με το δέντρο, πολλά σταγονίδια από άλλο πράγμα πέφτουν και, σύμφωνα με τη λαϊκή μυθολογία αρκετών τόπων, έτσι φυτρώνει ο μανδραγόρας (το σερνικοβότανο) όπως λέει εδώ:
> It was a common belief in some countries that a mandrake would grow where the semen of a hanged man dripped on to the earth...
> ...


 Το εξ αχαμνών χαμένου χαμαί πεπτωκός. The hanged man's inheritance, a bequest personal and in the realm of the unreal, movable or not.


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2013)

Όταν ο Καββαδίας λέει "θαλασσοθάνατη", εννοεί την Παναγία; και αν ναι, πώς το εννοεί; Ότι νικά τις τρικυμίες;

Πήγες εκεί που εδίδασκε το πράσινο πουλί,
όπου της μάγισσας ο γιος θ' αντάμωνε το στόλο.
Έλυνε κείνος με σπαθί όσα η γραφή διαλεί.

Ποιο είναι το "πράσινο πουλί"; Κι ο γιος της μάγισσας; Όχι ο Αλέξαντρος, φαντάζομαι (το στόλο του Νεάρχου). Και το σπαθί αναφέρεται σε τι; Όχι στο Γόρδιο δεσμό (που άλλωστε δεν ήταν στην Ινδική), αφού το "όσα η γραφή διαλεί" δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά και τη φράση "έλυνε με σπαθί όσα διαλεί η γραφή" δεν την καταλαβαίνω, γιατί τα ρήματα λύνω και διαλύω είναι ψιλοσυνώνυμα. Θα περίμενα "έλυνε εκείνος με σπαθί όσα η γραφή συμπλέκει". Τα φώτα σας στον αόμματο;


----------



## Earion (Apr 20, 2013)

Μα εμφανώς για τον Αλέξανδρο μιλά, και τη συναντησή του με το στόλο, υπό την ηγεσία του Νέαρχου, στην Καρμανία. Ο στρατός του Αλέξανδρου είχε μόλις διαβεί την έρημο της Γεδρωσίας και είχε δοκιμαστεί σκληρά από τις κακουχίες. Ο στόλος είχε αρκετά τρόφιμα να τους προμηθεύσει και να τους επαναφέρει στη ζωή. Το πράσινο πουλί είναι βέβαια ο παπαγάλος, το αγαπημένο ζωάκι του Καββαδία. Πάντα υπάρχει ένας παπαγάλος στον ώμο ενός γερο-ναυτικού, και από ένας παπαγάλος σχεδόν σε κάθε ποίημα του Καββαδία! ;)

Όσο για τον Γόρδιο Δεσμό, ο Αλέξανδρος τον έλυσε με σπαθί, ενώ θα έπρεπε να είχε διαλύσει το «μυστήριο» (το μυστηριώδες) με εφόδιο την ύψιστη σοφία, την ενδεχομένως μαγική σοφία, που περικλείει η γραφή. Η γραφή είναι μαγικό πράγμα. Λύνει και δένει μυστήρια.


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2013)

Ε, κι εγώ αυτόν φαντάστηκα, απλώς πολύ στραμπουληγμένα μου φαίνονται όλ' αυτά. Τέλος πάντων, υποθέτω δεν θεωρείται και από τα αριστουργήματα του Καββαδία. Οπότε λοιπόν η μάγισσα είναι η Ολυμπιάδα. Εαρίον, έχεις κανένα σχόλιο και για τη θαλασσοθάνατη;


----------

